# Blame the bum! Hes expendable.



## Strangeandsolo (Mar 4, 2019)

https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/ja...panhandler-killed-woman-baltimore-police-say/ As usual let's blame some one society deems expendable . Glad they caught the actual killer's but how quick were they to start grouping all panhandlers into the " would be killers" fawking Oprah Winfrey.


----------



## Odin (Mar 4, 2019)

Strangeandsolo said:


> Glad they caught the actual killer's but how quick were they to start grouping all panhandlers into the " would be killers" fawking Oprah Winfrey.



I never really watched her show... was always more of a Jerry Springer fan. Or Maury... Don't forget Maury.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 4, 2019)

Odin said:


> I never really watched her show... was always more of a Jerry Springer fan. Or Maury... Don't forget Maury.



i second that emotion


----------

